# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Españoles de primera y españoles de segunda

## Nodoyuna

Al final uno se hace más nacionalista o regionalista o como lo queraís llamar, pero lo normal es que  uno no quiera pertenecer a una "comunidad" que le pisotea sistemáticamente desde hace 40 años

----------

